# Dehydration and Weight loss



## Debby (Jul 24, 2016)

I was just reading the following page that talks about how weight loss can be impaired by being dehydrated, not to mention that it can cause joint pain, high blood pressure, asthma....

It also says that your dehydration shouldn't be 'fought' with fruit juices because of the natural sugars and that you should use water.
It's actually quite interesting.

http://www.collective-evolution.com/2015/09/06/11-reasons-dehydration-is-making-you-sick-fat/

Also, just as a side note, I had an interesting experience with dehydration.  A few days ago, I had really dry hands, I thought from the hot water that I always wash dishes with but the handle lotion did nothing for them.  And I noticed that my finger tips were deeply fissured and I actually didn't have any feeling in the skin of the tips.  So because the hand lotion didn't work, I drank a monster glass of water, repeated it a second time an hour later and then a third glass an hour later.

By the second glass of water, I could already see a significant difference in my fingers and I could feel a light fingernail being drawn across the skin.

The thing that was interesting in all of this, besides how fast I rehydrated was that before I'd noticed my fingertips, I didn't really feel thirsty!  So I guess the thing to remember is that waiting until you feel thirsty isn't necessarily a safe thing to do.  So folks, next time you get up from your computers, go get a big glass of water !  It'll do your body good in so many ways as per the link!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 24, 2016)

That is very interesting, thank you for sharing it. I've read that if you're thirsty in general that means you're already seriously dehydrated. Especially if it's hot and humid always have a water bottle with you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

Flying is extremely dehydrating.  I do drink alcohol when I fly, which I know I shouldn't, but I compensate by drinking a LOT of water.  

When my sister flew over here she wouldn't drink much as she hates using the bathrooms on planes.  She had a problem with her eyes being very dry for days afterward.

When I workout I also drink a lot of water.


----------



## Debby (Jul 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> That is very interesting, thank you for sharing it. I've read that if you're thirsty in general that means you're already seriously dehydrated. Especially if it's hot and humid always have a water bottle with you.




I agree but that's what surprised me so much.  That I didn't feel thirsty!  And seriously, my fingers were like raisins!  It reminded me of those CSI shows where the cadaver has dried out and to get fingerprints they soak the fingers in water.  Which reminds me, I have to go get a drink!


----------



## Debby (Jul 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Flying is extremely dehydrating.  I do drink alcohol when I fly, which I know I shouldn't, but I compensate by drinking a LOT of water.
> 
> When my sister flew over here she wouldn't drink much as she hates using the bathrooms on planes.  She had a problem with her eyes being very dry for days afterward.
> 
> When I workout I also drink a lot of water.




I avoid drinking water when I've had to fly somewhere.  I know, I know, not good for you but I couldn't drink and avoid the bathroom for the duration of the flight........


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 25, 2016)

Debby said:


> I avoid drinking water when I've had to fly somewhere.  I know, I know, not good for you but I couldn't drink and avoid the bathroom for the duration of the flight........



My flights are all at least 7 hours, some 8 1/2.  One was as long as 14.  A long time not to go to the bathroom.  I just bring in antibacterial wipes with me.  The bathrooms do get really disgusting by about the 5th hour of the flights.


----------



## Debby (Jul 26, 2016)

You're a braver woman than I Ameriscot !


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 26, 2016)

Debby said:


> You're a braver woman than I Ameriscot !



Brave? I don't feel brave.  I just like visiting other countries, a LOT.  And the need to pee overcomes any fear of bacteria!  layful:


----------

